# Gloucestershire Old Spots Piglets for sale



## farmlady (Apr 27, 2011)

We have a GOSA registered green group litter born 6/2 and a few remaining to sell. Lots of pictures & parents' registrations can be seen at www.tinyurl.com/BAFIntro.

My brother is moving from west TN to WV (where we're located), so delivery is possible along that route.

Prices run $325-$375... gorgeous piglets!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Why are you in WV? WHY aren't you in MO?

Oh, I absolutely LOVE GOS. They are so sweet, so good-natured, so good at reproducing, and so meaty! 

Good luck on sales!


----------

